# WANTED ASAP - R35 GTR Main Propshaft



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm after an R35 main propshaft, mines rattling like hell, something loose inside it, apparently a balance weight of sorts?
I need it to be posted to Glasgow or alternatively swapped up well so I can arrange collection myself via courier.

Need ASAP

Thanks!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

There’s some advertised on ebay.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Is it definitely the prop shaft and not a loose shield carching it as it rotates ?


----------

